# In With A Bang Like The 4th Of July "July Big Trout"



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Rolling into July is even better than June. With established normal High and Low Tides It's been fairly easy when and where. We've been getting some great rain showers which have been cooling that water temp off and setting those fish up on the shorelines well early in the morning and also holding them a little longer than usual before they take off and decide to feed in that deeper water. On the flats while wading we've been mostly targeting areas holding big pods of finger mullet and small crab. The top water bite has been awesome for the first hour of the wade and then I've been switching over to the Trout Support lures to get that bait down a bit. This time of year they like a slow presentation so slow that Trout Support will definitely go. If I want to attack that bait quicker I'll use a 1/16 oz weedless hook on it and retrieve it as fast as I want. when they lay off of them I'll switch to a Down South or a Chicken Boy. Drifting has been paying off likewise, that's what I like about this time of year, You can toss a coin in the air and go with the game on either side. If you know what you are looking for or show some signs they are there it's been a fairly easy catch. Drifting in the deeper water you can go with what you like to throw wether it be Live Shrimp, plastics rigged at 1/4 oz jig, and sometimes even top-water as long as you over some sort of structure. The quality of these fish have been awesome as pictured below, 1 hitting the 9lb range at 31" "extremely fat for this time of year still". 
Look forward to some great reports to come because the fishing has not slowed down and I don't see it stopping. I'm looking forward to a great coming August and July no doubt.
***August and September dates are available*** "Launching Out Of Sargent Tx, close, fast and convenient"
Capt. Hollis Forrester 979-236-3115
www.capthollisforrester.com
[email protected]
A Big Thanks To My Sponsors :Trout Support Lures, 7Dayaddiction, Down south Lures, EZ WADE, Chicken Boy Lures, Grind Terminal Tackle, Outcast Rods


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*more pics*

more pics


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Really nice fish.


Thanks for the report and write-up.


TWG


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*Lodging Available!!!!!*

Lodging available on Caney Creek, Sargent TX in a very nice house that sleeps up to 6.
$150 a night so check for availability.


----------

